# Nova dvr xp



## its_virgil (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm getting ready to purchase a new lathe. I sold my Jeep:frown:. But, I've not driven it but 1200 miles since a new engine in 2007. Time to get me something I'll use more than I use the jeep. Anyway, I'm looking at the Nova DVR XP which is currently on sale for $500 off. I would appreciate any comments about this lathe...good and bad. Post here or PM me. Thanks.
Do  good turn daily!
Don


----------



## robutacion (Sep 28, 2009)

its_virgil said:


> I'm getting ready to purchase a new lathe. I sold my Jeep:frown:. But, I've not driven it but 1200 miles since a new engine in 2007. Time to get me something I'll use more than I use the jeep. Anyway, I'm looking at the Nova DVR XP which is currently on sale for $500 off. I would appreciate any comments about this lathe...good and bad. Post here or PM me. Thanks.
> Do  good turn daily!
> Don



Hi Don,

How much are they selling for with the discount?

I have the model under the Nova 1624-44, and if I had the money, that would be my choice, no doubts about it.  I read hundreds of posts from people that own them, and like anything else, every so often someone gets a lemon, but I would say that would be less than 1% of people that have them.  In most cases the service is OK, so is only a meter of sorting the problem when one arises.  The rest, and I mean the very majority of people that I spoke to and read about their comments and experiences with this machine, are indeed very positive.  There is also correct that the new motors on these things saves a lot of power, in the vicinity of 70%+ compared with the normal motors.  That can'st sound much but can represent many dollars for those using it daily or very regularly!

So my opinion is, go for it...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## penhead (Sep 28, 2009)

I have my DVR XP for a while now, and cannot say anything but good things about it.

I didnot buy the stand with it, built my own bench and mounted the DVR XP to the bench.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 28, 2009)

My Grandfather has the 1624 and loves it too. I have heard good things. The only "gripe" I have is the 1 1/4" spindle.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 28, 2009)

The Nova DVR XP is currently $1699.99 through Oct. at Woodcraft.

What's the concern about the 1 1/4 spindle? Just that your current tooling is a different size? Or is there a problem with the 1 1/4 spindle.

Thanks for the comments so far.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## hewunch (Sep 28, 2009)

its_virgil said:


> What's the concern about the 1 1/4 spindle? Just that your current tooling is a different size?


Yeah, because I have chucks for 1 x 8tpi that is all


----------



## heinedan (Sep 28, 2009)

I have the Nova 1624, and I cannot say a bad word about it. I love this lathe. Since I upgraded from a Palmgren 15" lathe, the quality of my work has improved by leaps and bounds. That being said, I would love a DVR XP if I could afford one. I think both are incredible values right now.

Dan


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 28, 2009)

Finally sold that Jeep Eh :biggrin:  You know I like my Nova, Large enough, yet somewhat compact as well to table or stand mount.

Regarding the spindle, there are good spindle adaptors out there. I purchased one so I could use my chucks, works great. Or you can just buy new threaded inserts for your chucks.

Didn't CSU have them on special as well? Thought I saw something there. Can't beat the Woodcraft shipping. When I bought mine, I think shipping was 35.00 

Happy shopping :wink:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Not exactly what you wanted to hear but I don't have the DVR but own the 16-24. I like the 16-24 with one exception. If I had to purchase all over again, I would have probably purchased a variable speed something.

Lack of VS is the only thing I can say bad about it. It is a great lathe.


----------



## BruceK (Sep 28, 2009)

I got mine from Woodcraft one year ago.  I have no complaints and would purchase again.  What drew me to it initially was  was the VS and the smaller footprint which made it ideal for my limited shop space.  It was quite an upgrade from the regular jet mini.  The only inconvenience I find is changing speeds with the push buttons.  A dial would be faster but you get use to it after a while.


----------



## snowman56 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have had my dvr for about a year and love it. Psi has the spindle adapter for around 30.00 it works fine on my chucks. As for the lathe 16 in. over bed 29 outboard. I would not trade for to jets. Robert


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

PenWorks said:


> Finally sold that Jeep Eh :biggrin:  You know I like my Nova, Large enough, yet somewhat compact as well to table or stand mount.
> :wink:


Yep, the jeep is not gone. I really liked it but haven't driven it in such a long time. How long have I been saying "I want to sell the jeep and buy a new lathe? How long have we known each other?":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I do know how much you like yours. I want a larger lathe and I like the compact size of the DVR. Want to sell you outboard rig?

I'm going to the Dallas Pen Show this weekend and the Dallas Woodcraft is on my way...free shipping.

Do a good turn daily!
Don

PS: thanks for all of the other reports. I thought they would all be good ones. I just wanted to be sure before I spent the jeep money. I want the lathe I buy to be as reliable as the jeep has been. It was my son's first car in 1993.


----------



## mrburls (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Don, I bought mine from Woodcraft a little over a year ago. I love the VS  I also bought the ornamental turning set up. There was damage on the ornamental turner (some threads). Part was replaced in just a few days. There is a gentleman on the east coast who stocks parts for the Nova lathes and is a distributor in the U.S. Very nice guy, answered all my questions. 
I too made my own stand out of heavy cast iron legs and piping with a thick maple top.  

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## pensbydesign (Sep 29, 2009)

i have my dvr for over a year now love it


----------



## robutacion (Sep 29, 2009)

Well *its_virgil*, I reckon you got your answer loud & clear, is obvious that those that have it wouldn't have it changed for anything, those that have the model under, like mine (1624-44) all did agree with me on, the major pain in the "neck" of not having VS, as for the rest both lathes are similar.

What amazes me is the price, at the moment, and for the price you mentioned, it would cost AU$ 1.950 approx. and that is about 1.000 bucks less that what they ask for here, so as far as I'm concern the "odds" are all in your favor, there is, if you find the courage to sell that jeep...!:biggrin: 

In any case good luck, and oh, by-the-way, how lucky are you that don't even have to pay for the freight...!

One more thing, don't worry too much about the outboard accessories, I reckon you will never use it, would be probably a much better investment to buy a proper heavy duty tungsten insert roughing gauge and a good bowl gauge!

Cheers
George


----------



## jleiwig (Sep 29, 2009)

from watching videos of Stu in Tokyo and listening to others, I have long thought this would be my next lathe purchase...in 2050!


----------



## KenV (Sep 29, 2009)

Don this is like asking about Jeep at a Jeep Owners convention -   You will get the response you expect - and they are great lathes.   Of course if you asked the "Mustard Monster" fans the same question, you would get the same answer.   

The great part is that there are several really really good upscale lathes that are available.   Variable speed is addictive and you will not want to go back after having a really good variable speed unit.

I have another brand and find that the stability and lack of vibration makes turning more enjoyable though I still have the Jet Midi and am not going to get rid of it anytime soon.  The portability makes it practical for so many uses where you just cannot move a big hunk of iron.  

I substantially upgraded the lighting when I moved up and find that has made a huge difference in the quality I am able to get with my finish work.  

I am positive you will enjoy the new lathe and make some great new offerings for the art and craft we all share.


----------



## Bree (Sep 29, 2009)

I think it's a great lathe.  I almost bought one recently.  My reasons for not buying were 

1) lack of a cast iron stand ($400 extra) 
2) It was just a bit too large to sit on my benchtop for pen turning
3) The particular machine I was looking at was out of point to point alignment.  That may have been due to failure to properly reindex the headstock when it was rotated.  Not sure.  But I wasn't going to spend $1,800 and have any spindle misalignment.

I think the spindle problem was specific to the one machine and is not common to all or even many.

I got a Delta 46-460 instead and I am very happy with it.  Plus I saved $1,200! 
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 29, 2009)

Have fun at the Pen Show, should find that old pen you are looking for. I use my outboard rig, just not alot. But I am ashamed I have had the Ornimental attachment for 2 years and have not used it.


----------



## islandturner (Sep 29, 2009)

*XP Predecessor -- DVR3000*



its_virgil said:


> I'm looking at the Nova DVR XP which is currently on sale for $500 off. I would appreciate any comments about this lathe...
> Do good turn daily!
> Don


 
Hi Don,

I have the predecessor to the XP, the DVR 3000. I’ve had a couple of cheap lathes over the years – less than $500. The DVR technology is light years ahead of the ‘cheap lathe’ design. 

I was lucky enough to find a lightly used DVR 3000 with bed extension, factory wooden bench, and tools galore. Even after a couple of years, it is still a pleasure to start this machine up. I understand that the XP, is even better than the ‘3000’. 

I’ve not found the 1.25” headstock to be a problem – have a range of faceplates that fit it. The Nova chucks need a 1.25” to 1.5” bushing, but that hasn’t been a problem either.

The ability to control your RPM’s (in forward and reverse) with a touch to a button, is fully appreciated by someone who has ‘wrestled’ belts. Sometimes the difference of 50 or less RPM makes the task at hand easier, and the change is effected in a few seconds. And the DVR hype really works – it senses when the load increases and somehow applies more power.

Good luck…!

Steve


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input on the Nova lathe. I visited with several turners at the recent SWAT symposium here in TExas and I decided to purchase the Powermatic 3520B. Woodworld Texas had what I considered an incredible price for the symposium...$2800... so I spent half of my jeep $$ for the lathe.I've turned on several of the 3520's including the original, the 3520A and the 3520B. For the price I just had to take advantage of it. I'm sure I would have enjoyed the Nova. Say goodbye to the jeep leaving my dirveway  and say hello to the lathe..it should arrive sometime next week.
Do a good turn  daily!




its_virgil said:


> I'm getting ready to purchase a new lathe. I sold my Jeep:frown:. But, I've not driven it but 1200 miles since a new engine in 2007. Time to get me something I'll use more than I use the jeep. Anyway, I'm looking at the Nova DVR XP which is currently on sale for $500 off. I would appreciate any comments about this lathe...good and bad. Post here or PM me. Thanks.
> Do  good turn daily!
> Don


----------



## Daniel (Oct 27, 2009)

Don, I can't say much about the lathes as I am still just wishing for one myself. But I did want to say congrats. Hope it is everything you are looking for and more.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 27, 2009)

*Tool Gloater!!!*

Have fun with your new toys!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your new lathe Don, I hope you have many years of enjoyable turning time together, now go and play!


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your new lathe.  Hope you have lots of fun with it.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to Club Mustard, Don!:biggrin:


----------



## Scott (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent choice Don!  You won't be sorry!

Scott.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 28, 2009)

OMG, Don. You have really messed up now! You really should have bought a DVR!:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## Bree (Oct 28, 2009)

Now comes the cognitive dissonance reduction!! LOL!  
Good choice!
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 28, 2009)

The new PM3520B arrived today:biggrin: but I'll not be able to assemble it until Friday evening or Sat morn:frown:  Hey, I thought I was retired? Why is work getting in the way again? But, I'm having fun working and turning.
Thanks for the encouragement... 

Curtis, now I wonder if I really should have purchased the NDVR.....naw....!:biggrin::wink:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 29, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> OMG, Don. You have really messed up now! You really should have bought a DVR!:biggrin::tongue:


 
Don, pay no attention to that man behind the Cyclone. Ya dun good.:biggrin: Sorry, Curits, you know I had to do it.:wink:


----------

